# Good Morning Ladies



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Just a friendly hello.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

WOW!!!
Say hello to the ladies and no responce in four days.
Guess I better change deodorant.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Would help if ya brushed yer teeth man! &lt;----&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

O.K. used the tooth brush, even took a shower.
Let's see if that helps


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Hi guys, sorry been busy painting the house and working. Heres a big HELLO for yah lol. Born


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Shower must have worked.
How ya been Born?
Understand you have already had a frost up there.
Hope to have one down below soon, need to get rid of some mosquitoes.
Have a good day.


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Shower worked and the deoderant wasn't a bad idea either, LMAO. Been pretty good busy fishing for the trout. Doing pretty good. We have terrible bugs here too. I swear the mosquitos are mosquitos from hell. Gosh nothing seems to help. Now I know what the dog feels like when the flies are after him. I haven't seen any frost yet by me althougth the nights are getting pretty darn chilly. I exspect frost isn't too far off. It can wait till Septmber tho it really helps for early morning grouse hunting.


Sure are seeing alot of bucks this year hope thats a sign they will be around come November. Got to get the bow tuned since bow season is approaching fast. Well time to move on take it easy there Oct.


----------

